
Show HN: ArcadeJack: Daily Math Practice for grades 1 to 4 - riantogo
https://arcadejack.com
======
riantogo
I saw some interest out there for this math practice app I created for my kids
(probably because of the lock down situation). I'm not sure if the world needs
another math app, but if you find value in it I will continue with the
development.

Some notes about the tech:

I wanted the shortest path to launch a prototype with my basic programming
skills from the past. All the new development options (with command line
package installations etc.) scares me.

Basic html/css/javascript to the rescue. I installed Visual Studio Code,
linked materialcss, and got to work. It is all client side with no server
code. Uploaded it with basic inmotion hosting and here we are.

Feedback will be much appreciated. Thanks.

~~~
tvchurch
1) The text box for answers should already be clicked and ready to type in. So
when you submit your answer, you don't need to click again to get the next
question.

2) To move things along, the correct / incorrect response should pop up on the
next page with the next question, text box ready to start typing.

3) Choosing difficulty would be helpful. Multiplication thrown in with
addition would be discouraging for a kid who only knows addition.

4) If you'd like to stop, clicking Home at the top should pause the timer. I
completed a few questions then wanted to go to home and click around. But the
timer kept going, which if I didn't notice would run out and then subtract a
kid's progress.

5) In the about section, it'd probably be helpful to explain to non-tech savvy
parents that this browser keeps track of your progress with cookies. As long
as you're signed in on the same web browser on the same account/computer, your
progress will be saved.

Definitely keep going!

~~~
riantogo
Thanks for the thoughtful feedback and encouragement. I love your points. I
will make the suggested improvements. Top of mind is to solve for difficult
level (and of course the auto-advance without having to click next and keeping
focus on text input).

------
oalders
Nice!

I feel like some of these questions are going to be beyond grades 1 and 2 in
many cases. Maybe you could have a difficulty setting that kids could work
through? Or let the user choose to say, only do addition with a ceiling on the
numbers to use? Lots of options here, I think.

Also, I'd be inclined to make the timer settable and maybe have the option to
remove it. If my kids are working on math problems, I'm more concerned with
them getting to the right answer than with how long it takes them to get
there. The pressure of the clock may force them to answer before they're
confident in the correct response.

I will pat myself on the back for being able to answer the question which
proves I am an adult.

~~~
riantogo
Regarding the difficulty level, I had two options in mind. I could allow grade
selection in the settings or make it adaptive. I was leaning towards the
latter.

~~~
oalders
I think grade selection would be the least flexible way to go, since you don't
know how the math is being taught or even where in the program a child might
be. So, I think adaptive would be good.

------
rwl
There's a gatekeeper question to enter the Settings for grownups: "Answer to
the ultimate question of life, the universe, and everything."

Fortunately, as a grown up, I knew the answer immediately. ;)

------
acomjean
It’s kind decent. On mobile it doesn’t seem to let me type a minus for
negative answers.

maybe submitting blank ones should not be allowed (someone else suggested
keeping the keyboard up if you can..). The clock starts clicking and I’m ready
to answer so I click “answer” which is really “check” or “submit”

I do like the idea a lot

~~~
riantogo
Thanks for the kind words. The "next" issue has been the top annoyance
reported so far. Will try to fix.

The "keyboard" is definitely a problem as well. The issue is that since I'm
using the system keyboard, if I keep it up, it covers half the app. I
considered building my own keyboard which I might.

------
ArekDymalski
This is very nice. Do you plan to open source it? I'd love to play with it for
my son.

~~~
riantogo
It is all client side. So if you right click and view source, the whole code
is there. Good luck!

~~~
ArekDymalski
The best license ever. Thanks :)

